# Looking for help with Ooma Telo device and telephone distribution



## RaxusPrime (7 mo ago)

Home has two pieces I'm trying to connect in the AV closet:

Ooma Telo: Telo's Free* Home Phone Service - Telo Base Station | Ooma
Distribution: On-Q 9 x 8 Basic Combo Module

Goal is to take the phone line from Ooma and distribute it around the house to all the existing RJ11 jacks. However, I am not getting any dial tone when connecting to the phone jacks in the room. I am getting a dial tone when I connect the same phone to the back of the Ooma using the Ooma's RJ11 phone jack. 

1. Tried using an RJ11-to-RJ45 cable from the Ooma RJ11 jack to the OnQ RJ45 jack as input, that did not work.
2. Took a 4 pin RJ11 cable and connected from Ooma RJ11 jack to the OnQ LINE INPUT block matching as follows: Red to Blue, Green to Blue/white, Yellow to Orange, Black to Orange/white, that did not work. 

RJ11 jacks to the rooms are wired at the panel according the color in the picture of the modules in the product. Example: Blue/Blue-white are punched down around "Blue" color part of jack, Brown/Brown-white are punched down around "Brown" color part of jack, etc. Not sure where else to check so any help is appreciated.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You have registered an account and have posted on Electriciantalk.com.
This forum is dedicated to and provided for electrical professionals. This was clearly outlined in the registration process.  The forum rules do not allow for DIY membership or questions and subsequent use of the site.


Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com

Working with electricity and electrical systems is dangerous if not performed by a licensed and knowledgeable electrician.

We strongly advise you to contact a professional in your local area.
If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.diychatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you.

You can register for free at http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

Here you can ask electrical questions and get the help you need.

You will also find a host of other DIY home improvement categories as well.
This thread has been closed.


----------

